# Tear stains



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm confused about if beet pulp causes tear stains or not, my poodle pup was on royal canin mini puppy when I got him, he had a lot more tear stains when he was on this food and this has beet pulp.

But I read in some websites that says the beets used for dog food are white and they don't cause it?

Then I'm not sure what is in this food that caused the more production of tear stains

But I see the formulas of the royal canin mini puppy in the us is different from the one I got, I’m in latin america and here we have this food as royal canin junior mini or/ junior small puppy, and it has:

maize, dehydrated poultry meat, animal fats, dehydrated pork protein, rice, wheat flour, hydrolysed animal proteins, beet pulp, minerals, wheat gluten, soya oil, fish oil, fructo-oligo-saccharides, sodium polyphosphate, DL-methionine, hydrolysed yeast (sourse of manno-oligo-saccharides), taurine, marigold extract (source of lutein)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I have always heard that tear stains was attributed to an allergy of some kind. Don't know if its true or not. Its hard to pin point what is causing it since there are many ingredients in commercial foods. It might be the reaction of two ingredients together...you can never really know. So, it might be the beet pulp, but it may be something completely different.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

It's my understanding that some breeds just have more tear activity than others for various reasons, one being eye shape and the position the eyes sit in their head. (spaniel breeds come to mind here) The stains are not from the tears, but rather from yeast that thrives in the moist fur, you'll also see it around mouths, and paws on some dogs. While diet DOES play a part in MOST staining, keeping the eye area as dry as you can will give the best results. Avoiding yeast ingredients, and excessive minerals is supposed to help, too. Our groomer swears that using filtered water, rather than yuckky hard tap water will help alleviate tear stains. 
Tear stain supplements, particularly Angel Eyes, are not desirable because they are simply antibiotics.

We had a cocker spaniel puppy with a lot of white on her face. SHe was on Nutro MAX when we got her, and her stains were pretty awful. Even putting her on a prey model raw diet did NOT eliminate the stains, but did help them quite a bit, but wiping her face with a dry rag every morning and night I think did even more than diet, in this case. She also had subtle red yeast stains by the corner of her mouth.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't know if this is too off-topic for this thread, but I'm wondering about eye boogers. My little girl has always had a lot of eye boogers. I tried a topical treatment from the vet that I put directly on her eyes (to clear up bacteria, if I remember correctly) which will lessen them for a few days, but doesn't clear them up completely. It's not a big deal and doesn't seem to bother her at all. I was just curious if it was related to tearing issues. She might just have runny eyes, just like her mama :wink: 

The gross part of this story is that she likes to eat them. Every time I pull off an eye booger she rushes to lick my finger. Weird little dog


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Try a grain free food, the red yeast that makes up the stains, feeds on sugar in grains. I suspected it with my friends dog who had really bad ones around eyes and mouth, so I suggested a grain free, she put him on taste of the wild and they dissapeared. 
Theres a lot of grain free options on the market right now, but for her, its an affordable and decent choice considering the size of her dogs.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> I have always heard that tear stains was attributed to an allergy of some kind. Don't know if its true or not. Its hard to pin point what is causing it since there are many ingredients in commercial foods. It might be the reaction of two ingredients together...you can never really know. So, it might be the beet pulp, but it may be something completely different.


Agree, I was thinking that he might be allergic to something in the ingredients 





Unosmom said:


> Try a grain free food, the red yeast that makes up the stains, feeds on sugar in grains. I suspected it with my friends dog who had really bad ones around eyes and mouth, so I suggested a grain free, she put him on taste of the wild and they dissapeared.
> Theres a lot of grain free options on the market right now, but for her, its an affordable and decent choice considering the size of her dogs.


Sadly were I live (Honduras in central america) they don't sell grain free dog food. :frown:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Is it cost effective to try the PMR diet?, I mean how is the price of meats in your area?


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Is it cost effective to try the PMR diet?, I mean how is the price of meats in your area?


The prices depends a lot from the cut and quality, however I wish I can go to a complete BARF but my family don't agree on the idea yet, I think I better make going to make another thread about this.

Since I made this one for the stains.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

ubershann said:


> I don't know if this is too off-topic for this thread, but I'm wondering about eye boogers. My little girl has always had a lot of eye boogers. I tried a topical treatment from the vet that I put directly on her eyes (to clear up bacteria, if I remember correctly) which will lessen them for a few days, but doesn't clear them up completely. It's not a big deal and doesn't seem to bother her at all. I was just curious if it was related to tearing issues. She might just have runny eyes, just like her mama :wink:
> 
> The gross part of this story is that she likes to eat them. Every time I pull off an eye booger she rushes to lick my finger. Weird little dog


OMG, I thought Jackson was the only weirdo who ate his own eye boogers, hahaha. 

But when we were feeding Wellness, his eye boogers were soooo gross every morning. Gah. It was disgusting. I thought it was just environmental but once I switched his food to NV Instinct, they were gone. He's now on Acana with no problems.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yep, and ubershann I just looked up the natures logic ingredient list for the beef, many many inappropriate ingredients in that food, could be the flaxseed which alot of dogs have issues with or all the inappropriate vegetable powders, almonds, etc..


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

What about orijen/acana? theres a distributor in Guatemala, not sure how far it would be from you though. 

GUATEMALA

RONALD HIDALGO

Tel: 502 2334211- 23342631 - 23342632

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> What about orijen/acana? theres a distributor in Guatemala, not sure how far it would be from you though.
> 
> GUATEMALA
> 
> ...


No, I haven't seen it anywhere  plus they have a better financial situation that we have, so that is problaby why


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Forgot to say I'm going to try to email, but I don't think I'm going to have luck :frown:

Here people are all over pedigree, dog chow, and a central american food called "dogui" that is of horrible quality.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

Jacksons Mom said:


> OMG, I thought Jackson was the only weirdo who ate his own eye boogers, hahaha.


Nope, Tiki's a big booger eater too! In fact, now when I tell her to hold still she'll hold still really well because she knows she'll be getting a "treat" when I wipe her eyes. Gross!!


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Yep, and ubershann I just looked up the natures logic ingredient list for the beef, many many inappropriate ingredients in that food, could be the flaxseed which alot of dogs have issues with or all the inappropriate vegetable powders, almonds, etc..


This has been going on long before she was on Nature's Logic. The different foods she's been on have never made any difference, good or bad. The only thing that ever makes a difference is the eye stuff we got from the vet, and that will only make it a little less for a couple days. 

It's not really a big problem, her eyes aren't watery or red and it doesn't seem to bother her at all. It's usually just in the morning that she has big boogers. I just think it's weird because when I wake up she usually has these big boogers, mostly in her right eye, now that I think about it. I just figured I'd ask about it since the tear stain question made me think about the eye boogers.

I guess I've just never really had a dog with eye boogers before. Especially one that gets excited to eat them :smile:


----------

